# اهداء منى لإخوانى فى الهندسة الكيميائية .... أدامهم الله لنا



## amir eleslam (4 سبتمبر 2006)

Book Properties 
ISBN: 0824742745
Title: Chemical Industries, Chemical Process Engineering, 2003-08
Author: Harry Silla
Publisher: Marcel Dekker
Publication Date: 2003-08-01
Number Of Pages: 504
Average Amazon Rating: 0

Editorial Description 
This illustrative reference presents a systematic approach to solving design problems by listing the needed equations, calculating degrees-of-freedom, developing calculation procedures to generate process specifications, and sizing equipment. Containing over thirty detailed examples of calculation procedures, the book tabulates numerous easy-to-follow calculation procedures as well as the relationships needed for sizing commonly used equipment.


Download Details : 

http://rapidshare.de/files/18098679/Chemical_Process_Engineering_Design_and_Economics_-_H._Silla.rar​

Amir Eleslam​


----------



## Peace_Friendship (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جوزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا


----------



## engzsnj (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا أخي وادامك الله


----------



## بنت فلسطين (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت عنا كل الخير


----------



## amir eleslam (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اميييييييييين اللهم تقبل منهم

وجزاكم الله كل خير ياشباب على الردود الجميلة دى


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## amir eleslam (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور انت يااخى على ردك الجميل على الموضوع 

وجزاك الله كل خير على المرور


----------



## thetraveller2006 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك و لكن الرابط انتهى مفعوله ارجو التفضل علينا و اعادة تحميله برابط اخر


----------



## SENIOR (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل امير


----------



## المطوري (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الرابط يعمل ارجو الأنتباه لذالك مع التقدير


----------



## amir eleslam (5 سبتمبر 2006)

thetraveller2006 قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك و لكن الرابط انتهى مفعوله ارجو التفضل علينا و اعادة تحميله برابط اخر



أخى الحبيب : الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد 

ولم ينتهى مفعوله ولكن مافى مشكلة ان شاء الله سأقوم الآن برفعه على رابط آخر ان شاء الله

وجزاك الله كل خير على المرور


----------



## amir eleslam (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المرور على الموضوع والردود الجميلة التى تشجعنى على بذل المزيد دائما 

وان شاء الله سأقوم برفع الكتاب على رابط آخر مع ملاحظة ان الرابط الحالى يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## thetraveller2006 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

حياك الله و بياك ياامير و نرجو الاستفادة منك في مواضيع قادمة


----------



## amir eleslam (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*كتاب آخر حتى ينتهى اعادة رفع الكتاب الأول*







Introduction to Chemical Kinetics

Book Properties 
ISBN: 0470090596
Title: Introduction to Chemical Kinetics
Author: Margaret Wright
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2004-06-25
Number Of Pages: 462

Download Links : 

http://rapidshare.de/files/32235392/AICK.rar.html

Mirror:

http://z07.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=11723​


----------



## amir eleslam (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أقوم الأن بإعادة رفع الكتاب الاول 

بمجرد الانتهاء منه سوف اضعه هنا


----------



## amir eleslam (7 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا هو رابط الكتاب الاول بعد رفعه مرة أخرى : 


http://www.rogepost.com/dn/k2ue/Chemical_Process_Engineering_Design_and_Economics.rar


----------



## amir eleslam (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مع حبى وتقديرى لكل أحباى فى الهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## haadi (11 سبتمبر 2006)

والله ألف شكر و الله يديم ليك صحتك و عافيتك أخي.


----------



## المطوري (11 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (11 سبتمبر 2006)

Introduction to Chemical Kinetics


----------



## amir eleslam (12 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ياشباب على المرور 

مع دعائى لكم بالاستفادة بالكتابين


----------



## خالدمصطفى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ amir


----------



## أبو آلاء (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*تعليق*

لك الشكر من كل مهندس كيميائي لمساهماتك الرائعه ,لكن رجاءا وضح لنا طريقة تنزيل المرجع


----------



## amir eleslam (13 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاء الله كل خير اخى ابو علاء

حاضر سأقوم بإذن الله تعالى اليوم بوضع موضوع كامل عن كيفية انزال المراجع وتحميلها لديك 

وسوف أقوم بإرسال الرابط اليك فى رسالة خاصة 

واعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد عليك ولكن والله كان هذا غصب عنى 

فالرجاء المعذرة 

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SALEH84 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

جاري التحميل......... جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## amir eleslam (5 أكتوبر 2006)

أبو آلاء قال:


> لك الشكر من كل مهندس كيميائي لمساهماتك الرائعه ,لكن رجاءا وضح لنا طريقة تنزيل المرجع




جزاك الله كل خير 

بعد الاضغط على الرابط 

ستظهر لك نافذة فى اسفلها كلمة free

قم بالضغط عليها وانتظر التحميل سيظهر لك ثلاث حروف وبجانبها مربع فارغ اكتبها فيه واضغط download

لأى مشكلة انا موجود


----------



## s2b (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر اخي امير الاسلام ومزيدا من التميز


----------



## amir eleslam (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير ياشباب على المرور

وارجو لكم جميعا الإستفادة من الكتب 

وكل عام وانتم الى الله اقرب


----------



## مهند الجبوري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ادعوكم لزيارة موضوع الى من يهمه الامر بواسطة مهند الجبوري لانة كلشششششششششششششششم مهم


----------



## amir eleslam (10 نوفمبر 2006)

حاضر اخى مهند 

سنتوجه الى الموضوع


----------



## م ب (18 نوفمبر 2006)

why does it take very long time to download


----------



## chemical82 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاهداء 
وياريت الكل يستفاد من هذه الكتب


----------



## eng.shanshool (14 ديسمبر 2006)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodddd


----------

